# Ferdinando Carulli Duo in D major, Op. 134



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

Another free stuff from classicsonline.com. Duo in D major, Op. 134 (Rondo: Poco allegretto) is from the album *CARULLI, F.: Guitar and Piano Music, Vol. 1 (Franz and Debora Halasz).*

_Duo in D major, Op. 134_, first published in 1820, opens with a lyrical Larghetto, the pianoforte providing an introduction before the guitar's entry after eight bars. This is a prime example of Ferdinando Carulli's most expressive writing with ingenious combination of plucked and keyboard sonorities. The Rondo is skittish and whimsical, requiring considerable dexterity from both players.

The piece has a wonderful arrangement. Check it out.


----------

